# Switching from Compiled Updates to Binary Updates



## bsd10 (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it possible to switch from compiled updates to binary updates? I've been tracking RELENG_8_1, and I'd like to switch to using freebsd-update when the release comes out, but I've been using csup and compiling by hand. If I remove CPUTYPE from make.conf and use a generic kernel when I update to 8.1-RELEASE, will freebsd-update then work for security updates?


----------



## bsd10 (Jul 17, 2010)

I just updated with freebsd-update, so I guess the answer is yes.


----------

